# Intentando reparar amplificador chino



## jorgepazmi (Feb 10, 2020)

Hola amigos, tengo tiempo reparando amplificadores acá en Venezuela, ojo reparando mas no diseñando desde cero como he visto a algunos duros por acá, quisiera consultarle una duda sobre algunos amplificadores chinos que pasaron por mis manos de los cuales no pude dar solución con la falla (Calentamiento excesivo de los transistores de salida) tomemos de ejemplo el ultimo de estos que lo tengo en mi taller a mi parecer tiene defectos en el diseño según mi opinión después de haber descartado todo..! Absolutamente todo dentro de mis conocimientos, adjunto un diagrama que dibuje del mismo.
Les cuento que el mismo suena fenomenal y con mucha potencia en sus dos canales pero a volumen medio el calentamiento es tan excesivo que tengo que apagarlo.

- Corriente bias medida en resistor de emisores 0 miliamperios en ambos canales
- Voltaje de base en transistores de salida canal A=150mV canal B 200mV
Es de acotar 3 cosas:
1 - Sin carga, o sea sin parlantes conectados no calienta para nada a cualquier posición de volumen (con eso descarto que ambos transistores entren en conducción a la vez, cosa que pensaba que ocurría).
2  - Si desconecto 1 transistor de salida de un canal y conecto la carga suena como debería sonar, me explico un solo semiciclo y puedo dar volumen full y el transistor de salida en operación calienta normal.
He cambiado valores de resistores r15 y r14 asociados a Q8, e añadido otro 1n4148 a los dos diodos serie sin tener resultados.
He colocado gran cantidad de transistores de salida para descartar que sean truchos sin tener resultado.
Lo cierto es que ya con éste son 3 los amplificadores chinos con los que no he dado pie con bola y pido ayuda a los expertos a ver si ven algún error de diseño en el diagrama dibujado. atento a cualquier comentario..!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2020)

Que tensión DC tienes en parlantes , con la entrada a masa ?


----------



## jorgepazmi (Feb 10, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que tensión DC tienes en parlantes , con la entrada a masa ?


saludos dosmetros 0.01 vdc en un canal y 0.02 vdc en otro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2020)

Estaría bien el offset entonces . . .


----------



## jorgepazmi (Feb 10, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estaría bien el offset entonces . . .


 si señor seguro estoy de eso..! que crees tu que este pasando? otra prueba que efectué fue elevar los resistores de emisor a 5 ohm y el calentamiento excesivo disminuyo en un 60% asi como los sonidos graves ja ja. osea la corriente de colector es excesiva? que opinas tu? o ambos trannsistores de salida conduzcan a la vez al conectar la carga?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2020)

jorgepazmi dijo:


> si señor seguro estoy de eso..! que crees tu que este pasando? otra prueba que efectué fue elevar los resistores de emisor a 5 ohm y el calentamiento excesivo disminuyo en un 60% asi como los sonidos graves ja ja. osea la corriente de colector es excesiva? que opinas tu? o ambos trannsistores de salida conduzcan a la vez al conectar la carga?


*5Ω *es demasiado alta , a la larga se quemarán por sobrecalentamiento, demasiada disipación.

Al aumentar el valor de la resistencia de emisor disminuyó la corriente de polarización en vacío, que tu mediste y notaste que estaba en un valor bajo, y pudo haber pasado otra cosa mucho mas conspicua, el amplificador dejó de oscilar que produciría calentamiento sin afectar los parámetros estáticos.


----------



## jorgepazmi (Feb 10, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *5Ω *es demasiado alta , a la larga se quemarán por sobrecalentamiento, demasiada disipación.
> 
> Al aumentar el valor de la resistencia de emisor disminuyó la corriente de polarización en vacío, que tu mediste y notaste que estaba en un valor bajo, y pudo haber pasado otra cosa mucho mas conspicua, el amplificador dejó de oscilar que produciría calentamiento sin afectar los parámetros estáticos.


tienes razón fogonazo lo hice por experimentar ya todo esta en la normalidad osea devuelto los resistores de 0.15 ohm a su lugar, los valores de mediciones que e puesto es con el circuito original y de referencia..!
no mencione que este amplificador traia originalmente los transistores de salida NT2625N, como estos no se consiguen e probado con los 2sc5200 y los daño actualmente tiene los D209L.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2020)

jorgepazmi dijo:


> tienes razón fogonazo lo hice por experimentar ya todo esta en la normalidad osea devuelto los resistores de 0.15 ohm a su lugar, los valores de mediciones que e puesto es con el circuito original y de referencia..!
> no mencione que este amplificador traia originalmente los transistores de salida NT2625N, como estos no se consiguen e probado con los 2sc5200 y los daño actualmente tiene los D209L.


Los transistores 2SC5200 deben ser los mas falsificados del mercado, esa es_* "Otra posibilidad"*_


----------



## jorgepazmi (Feb 10, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los transistores 2SC5200 deben ser los mas falsificados del mercado, esa es_* "Otra posibilidad"*_


si señor.... cuando llego a mis manos venia de otro taller los cuales colocaron 2sc5198 los mismos venian quemados y se veian originales, ya descarte que sea por transistores de salida falsificados pasemos esa pagina. fogonazo alguna idea de que pueda estar pasando según lo mencionado? la verdad no se me ocurre mas nada solo me falta simularlo pero no tengo un buen simulador, mi Internet es pésimo para descargar multisim.
en livewire corre bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2020)

Si no tenés un osciloscopio o al menos un tester con punta "casera" de RF (por el foro anda un diseño válido) nunca vas a saber si el amplificador oscila o nó, ni cuando hayas controlado el problema.


----------



## jorgepazmi (Feb 10, 2020)

algunas imagenes de la simulacion del mismo con livewire. software que no considero confiable pero en la simulación va bien


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si no tenés un osciloscopio o al menos un tester con punta "casera" de RF (por el foro anda un diseño válido) nunca vas a saber si el amplificador oscila o nó, ni cuando hayas controlado el problema.


lastimosamente tengo mi osciloscopio BK presicion 1470 de 20MHZ defectuoso y no puedo probar con precision.. a ese punto de la oscilación quería llegar e leído en algunos foros que dichos amplificadores pudiesen oscilar a frecuencias inaudibles..! podría ser este el caso? creo que corregían eso cambiando el valor de capacitores de algunos picos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2020)

jorgepazmi dijo:


> lastimosamente tengo mi osciloscopio BK presicion 1470 de 20MHZ defectuoso y no puedo probar con precision.. a ese punto de la oscilación quería llegar e leído en algunos foros que dichos amplificadores pudiesen oscilar a frecuencias inaudibles..! podría ser este el caso? creo que corregían eso cambiando el valor de capacitores de algunos picos?


No hace falta medir con precision mientras puedas ver la oscilacion, que suele ser de 200kHz o mas...
Poné la entrada a masa, una carga de salida y medí si oscila o nó. Si lo hace hay que aumentar el capacitor C11 y quitar el C9... aunque yo quitaría el C9 solo y probaría como vá. La verdad es que no tengo ganas de evaluar la fase del lazo de realimentacion  🥵  🥵  🥵


----------



## jorgepazmi (Feb 10, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No hace falta medir con precision mientras puedas ver la oscilacion, que suele ser de 200kHz o mas...
> Poné la entrada a masa, una carga de salida y medí si oscila o nó. Si lo hace hay que aumentar el capacitor C11 y quitar el C9... aunque yo quitaría el C9 solo y probaría como vá. La verdad es que no tengo ganas de evaluar la fase del lazo de realimentacion  🥵 🥵 🥵


amigo aportas buenas ideas se nota que conoces del tema, mañana probare lo que comentas con los capacitores y comentare..! una duda como mido si oscila o no? osea llevo a masa la entrada y coloco la carga procediendo a medir tension en la salida? creo que me dices que chequee oscilacion alrededor de 200khz con el osciloscopio, intentare hacerlo con solo que mi osciloscopio mete una interferencia y al rato se le quita y asi ojala me deje probar, mi osciloscopio tiene un capacitor del triplicador de tension dañado a veces entra en fuga y tumba las tensiones del transformador principal y crea interferencia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2020)

jorgepazmi dijo:


> osea llevo a masa la entrada y coloco la carga procediendo a medir tension en la salida? creo que me dices que chequee oscilacion alrededor de 200khz con el osciloscopio,


Exactamente así. No te preocupes por la frecuencia de oscilacion, solo preocúpate de ver si en las condiciones indicadas tenés o nó una señal mas o menos senoidal y de alta frecuencia a la salida.


----------



## jorgepazmi (Feb 11, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Exactamente así. No te preocupes por la frecuencia de oscilacion, solo preocúpate de ver si en las condiciones indicadas tenés o nó una señal mas o menos senoidal y de alta frecuencia a la salida.


imagen 1 llevando a masa la entrada con carga conectada, no se observa frecuencia no deseada en el osciloscopio 1V/div. y sondeando en diversos tiempos.
imagen dos comportamiento del amplificador inyectando onda seno 10hz a través de aplicacion del  tlf 5V/div.
Al variar C11 por encima de su valor obtuve un ruido de alta frecuencia un poco molesto, por debajo de su valor no se noto diferencia.
al quitar C9 tampoco se noto diferencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2020)

jorgepazmi dijo:


> Al variar C11 por encima de su valor* obtuve un ruido de alta frecuencia* un poco molesto, por debajo de su valor no se noto diferencia.



Lo que escuchés no me interesa: Que se veía en el osciloscopio???


----------



## jorgepazmi (Feb 11, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que escuchés no me interesa: Que se veía en el osciloscopio???


se ve lo que en la figura 1 al llevar a masa la entrada, absolutamente nada "un punto en el centro"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2020)

jorgepazmi dijo:


> se ve lo que en la figura 1 al llevar a masa la entrada, absolutamente nada "un punto en el centro"


Bueno...entonces tenes muerto el barrido horizontal del osciloscopio 
Lo raro es que escuchés un "chillido" si no tenés parlante conectado ni "el punto" se mueve hacia arriba y hacia abajo en el osciloscopio. Aumentando C11 no puede oscilar, así que hay algo muy mal ahí....
Aumentá C11 y C10, ambos al mismo valor...tipo 100pF y fijate que sucede...


----------



## jorgepazmi (Feb 11, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueno...entonces tenes muerto el barrido horizontal del osciloscopio
> Lo raro es que escuchés un "chillido" si no tenés parlante conectado ni "el punto" se mueve hacia arriba y hacia abajo en el osciloscopio. Aumentando C11 no puede oscilar, así que hay algo muy mal ahí....
> Aumentá C11 y C10, ambos al mismo valor...tipo 100pF y fijate que sucede...


no no disculpa lo poco expresivo el osciloscopio trabajo de maravilla. el punto porque el barrido lo detuve, en otra foto que no pude cargar se puede notar una linea sin oscilaciones y en punto neutro, como comentas varie igual c11 y c10 a 100 pico, sin resultado, también le coloque 470, 47 y 22 picos y nada.
otra acotación el amplificador viene serigrafiado  en el sitio de los transistores de salida NT2625N. leyendo en otro tema de transistores truchos vi en un comentario de fogonazo una anécdota en la que diseño un ampli que exigía ciertos parámetros que no pudo encontrar en otros transistores, solo los motorola  made in USA le trabajaron bien..!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2020)

jorgepazmi dijo:


> otra acotación el amplificador viene serigrafiado en el sitio de los transistores de salida NT2625N. leyendo en otro tema de transistores truchos vi en un comentario de fogonazo una anécdota en la que diseño un ampli que exigía ciertos parámetros que no pudo encontrar en otros transistores, solo los motorola made in USA le trabajaron bien..!


Huuuummmmmmm.....no me la creo a esa sensibilidad a los parámetros de los transistores en un amplificador taaaan convencional como ese.
Estuve buscando el datasheet pero no parece existir sino el de un "reemplazo", el 2SC2625...que es un transistor de potencia sin nada particular, excepto por los 400Vce que soporta y la baja hfe de 10 o más (no más de 25 a 25ºC). Si ese es el reemplazo y vos usás el D209L todo parece estar "relativamente" correcto --> si los transistores no son falsos.

El inconveniente que veo, y que parece estar directamente relacionado con tu problema es que la tensión base-emisor del D209L anda por los *3V* mientras que la del 2SC2625 (supuesto equivalente del NT2625N) anda por los *7V*  (pero a diferente Ie) ==> hay que reajustar la polarización estática (BIAS) por que al ser menor la Vbe tenés mas corriente circulando por la salida y por eso se hierven los transitores, que por otra parte la tenés completamente desajustada, ya que al estar en 150mV las bases está operando en clase B y debe distorsionar a lo tonto a bajo volumen.


----------



## jorgepazmi (Feb 11, 2020)

cual seria un valor adecuado base emisor unos 500mv?, creo logre dejarlo e ese valor variando r14 pero como no vi resultando en cuanto a disminución del calentamiento, lo volví a su valor original. te puedo asegurar que este ampli no distorsiona, bueno eso le dicen mis oídos a mi cerebro ja ja..!

Saludos hoy lleve R15 de 6.8k hasta 14.7k quedando el voltaje base emisor en 600 mv y con ese valor logre leer 22mv en la resistencia de emisor. con valor de voltaje base-emisor ajustado a 500mv no pude presenciar corriente circulado por Re, por eso ajuste en 600mv, notando una leve disminución del calentamiento de los transistores de salida, digamos un 20%.
ajustado a ese valor y probando con carga de 4 ohm a 3/4 de volumen luego de 1 min de prueba pude tocar el transistor de salida por 6 seg aproximado, antiguamente solo aguantaba 2 segundos.
E notado que estos amplificadores dan mucha respuesta a sonidos graves y llegando a la conclusión que se requiere mas de una pareja de transistores finales para soportar tanta corriente, cosa que hice fue retocar el potencio-metro de ganancia de graves para limitar esa corriente.
retocando este potencio-metro la temperatura bajo aun mas ahora a 3/4 de volumen con carga de 4 ohm puedo tocar los transistores finales por unos 14 seg y con carga de 8ohm puedo tocarlos hasta 35 seg, solo que la respuesta en graves no es la misma.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 12, 2020)

"con ese valor logre leer 22mv en la resistencia de emisor" En cual transistor ???, en la de 0.15 ohmnios de los finales que es sobre la que se ajusta el bias ????? Si es así (no he logrado con el texto ubicarme geográficamente en el esquema, I=V/R,  I de reposo (o sea bias) =0.22/0.15 =1.46 Amperios, o sea clase A a lo bestia y de ahí que se caliente......


----------



## jorgepazmi (Feb 12, 2020)

en los 4 transistores finales ya que son 2 canales. 0.022V/0.15=0.14 amp

Al final dejare el esquema como el adjunto 
R18 y R15 los eleve a 0.25 ohm.
C10 y C11 los subi en 100 picos (por recomendacion de dr soiber y refenrecia en otro amplificador parecido)
R15 lo eleve de 6.8K a 13.6K (con este valor consigo un voltaje base emisor en ambos canales de 580mv y una corriente bias de 14ma en un canal y 24 ma en otro) disminuyendo en un 20% el calentamiento.
como el calentamiento era excesivo todavía tuve que condenar un poco el potencio-metro de la ganancia de graves para disminuir la corriente de colector en dinamico.
a mi pensar el diseño de este ampli requiere de mas transistores de salida y disipador para manejar la potencia perdida.


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 13, 2020)

jorgepazmi dijo:


> Al final dejare el esquema como el adjunto
> R18 y R15 los eleve a 0.25 ohm.
> C10 y C11 los subi en 100 picos (por recomendacion de dr soiber y refenrecia en otro amplificador parecido)
> R15 lo eleve de 6.8K a 13.6K (con este valor consigo un voltaje base emisor en ambos canales de 580mv y una corriente bias de 14ma en un canal y 24 ma en otro) disminuyendo en un 20% el calentamiento.
> ...


Hola Jorge. Estos amplificadores chinos usan ese esquema a menudo. Es muy parecido a uno que expuse aquí salvo que los transistores de salida y los drivers eran distintos. Otra cosa es que veo que no tiene condensadores Miller en los transistores drivers, ¿qué tal si se probaría agregando unos por cada driver? O ¿o Qué opinan los expertos?


----------



## jorgepazmi (Feb 13, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Jorge. Estos amplificadores chinos usan ese esquema a menudo. Es muy parecido a uno que expuse aquí salvo que los transistores de salida y los drivers eran distintos


El diagrama que adjunté usa por drivers D669 y B649 solo que lo dibujé en Livewire el software no cuenta con los mismos el multiplicador base emisor Q8 = s9014 coloqué 2n2222 por que tampoco lo trae el Livewire, para efectos de ejemplo está bien..!


moonwalker dijo:


> Otra cosa es que veo que no tiene condensadores Miller en los transistores drivers


Condensadores Miller? Desconozco lo mencionado..! leeré un poco sobre eso..!
Serías tan amable de pasarme el link o dicho diagrama que mencionas que subiste al foro?


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 13, 2020)

Fotos de Amplificadores hechos en casa hola Jorge, este es link del amplificador del que te hablo. Sin embargo para sorpresa mía, me acabo de dar cuenta que en el diagrama no incluí los condensadores Millers por error. Es un condensador de 100p para cada transistor driver entre Base y +/-VCC.


----------



## jorgepazmi (Feb 15, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> Es un condensador de 100p para cada transistor driver entre Base y +/-VCC.


notaste alguna diferencia con ellos o sin ellos? que tal resultó el comportamiento térmico de ese diseño?
Es asombrosamente parecido..!


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 15, 2020)

jorgepazmi dijo:


> notaste alguna diferencia con ellos o sin ellos? que tal resultó el comportamiento térmico de ese diseño?
> Es asombrosamente parecido..!


El comportamiento térmico es normal, nada de embalamiento térmico o algo parecido. Ya lo he usado este amplificador en varios aparatos y es excelente tal como lo posteé. Éxito Jorge


----------



## jorgepazmi (Sep 20, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> El comportamiento térmico es normal, nada de embalamiento térmico o algo parecido. Ya lo he usado este amplificador en varios aparatos y es excelente tal como lo posteé. Éxito Jorge


Despues de mucho tiempo en estos dias volvió uno de estos amplificadores chinos mencionados de los que hierven transitores de salida (CUASICOMPLEMENTARIOS NPN) como contaba con tiempo decidi simular con mi simulador tapa amarilla liverwire hasta el amplificador que me paso el compañero moonwalker (COMPLEMENTARIO NPN - PNP) que trabaja bastante frio, despues de realizar pruebas pruebas tratando de corregir un esquema con el otro ,creo que di con el mal en el diseño.

* El el amplificador cuasicomplementario que hierve transistores ambos transistores en dinamico se salen de su semiciclo (primeras 2 imagenes). 
* Esto no pasa con el del compañero moonwalker (3ra y 4ta imagenes).
* modificando el amplificador cuasicomplementario y llevando la etapa de salida a complementario (NPN- PNP) se corrige el error. (por lo menos en el sofware). 5ta imagen


----------



## unmonje (Sep 20, 2021)

jorgepazmi dijo:


> Despues de mucho tiempo en estos dias volvió uno de estos amplificadores chinos mencionados de los que hierven transitores de salida (CUASICOMPLEMENTARIOS NPN) como contaba con tiempo decidi simular con mi simulador tapa amarilla liverwire hasta el amplificador que me paso el compañero moonwalker (COMPLEMENTARIO NPN - PNP) que trabaja bastante frio, despues de realizar pruebas pruebas tratando de corregir un esquema con el otro ,creo que di con el mal en el diseño.
> 
> * El el amplificador cuasicomplementario que hierve transistores ambos transistores en dinamico se salen de su semiciclo (primeras 2 imagenes).
> * Esto no pasa con el del compañero moonwalker (3ra y 4ta imagenes).
> * modificando el amplificador cuasicomplementario y llevando la etapa de salida a complementario (NPN- PNP) se corrige el error. (por lo menos en el sofware). 5ta imagen


En lo teórico ningún problema....pero le comento este detalle histórico si se quiere  que puede interesarle.....
En mi juventud, los transistores de potencia eran caros y difíciles conseguir y en particular, en pares *realmente*  complementarios, a lo que se le sumaba la dificultad de que no siempre era posible tenerlos siquiera. 
De esto surge una virtud inesperada del amplificador cuasi complementario a pesar de  sus_ defectos_ implícitos.
La virtud era que : 
1- Al usar el mismo transistor de salida en ambas ramas del amplificador, se tenia mejor probabilidad de que las características de ambos grupos fueran los mas parecido posible y complementarios.
2- El precio, era normal que el PNP fuera mas dificil y caro de conseguir y no siempre era lo complementario que se necesitaba para un sonido aceptable y seguro. También es mas facil todo cuando se fabrica en cantidad, es mas probable que toda una partida de transistores se parezcan, para bien o para mal.


----------



## jorgepazmi (Sep 20, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> En lo teórico ningún problema....pero le comento este detalle histórico si se quiere  que puede interesarle.....
> En mi juventud, los transistores de potencia eran caros y difíciles conseguir y en particular, en pares *realmente*  complementarios, a lo que se le sumaba la dificultad de que no siempre era posible tenerlos siquiera.
> De esto surge una virtud inesperada del amplificador cuasi complementario a pesar de  sus_ defectos_ implícitos.
> La virtud era que :
> ...



Por allí tambien andan muchos amplificadores cuasicomplementarios asiáticos que no presentan ese exagerado embalamiento térmico y se escuchan exquisitos


----------



## unmonje (Sep 20, 2021)

jorgepazmi dijo:


> Por allí tambien andan muchos amplificadores cuasicomplementarios asiáticos que no presentan ese exagerado embalamiento térmico y se escuchan exquisitos


Bueno, ellos tambien se equivocan o a veces aciertan, como usted prefiera    
* - Tambien puede que, alguno de ellos haya evolucionado genéticamente y se le haya ocurrido comprar 300  y medirles el_ Beta_  a cada uno, de manera que no anden lejos unos de otros.
* - No cuesta nada, poner el _driver_ en el *mismo disipador* que los _OUTPUT_, de manera que relajen la referida* espiral térmica* y la detengan ¿ no ?
ver imagen aqui


A mi tambien me pasa. Hay 3 cosas que no comprendo de este Univero
1- De que se trata Dragón BALL Z
2-Porque algunos peluqueros no saben cortar _medio americana_.
3-  _Todo lo demas_ que no comprendo.


----------

